# Grooming Pixel



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I've been clipping Kodi myself for almost a year now, but Pixel is too squirrelly, and I have a WONDERFUl groomer who does a WONDERFUL job on her. BUT... Covid. So she was getting pretty long. And she got out of the back yard, and into a bunch of thistles before we noticed today. By the time I coaxed the burrs all out of her in a tub full of shampoo water, I had decided that the long hair HAD to go. It's definitely not the groomer's usual "velvet dog" job, but not TOO bad for an amateur. I took as much off as I left on. And I didn't take off any pieces of dog that were supposed to be left behind, and neither of us ended up bleeding! LOL!

Sorry for the totally NON-posed photos, she's no better standing still for photos than she is standing still for clipping! LOL!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Sorry for the totally NON-posed photos, she's no better standing still for photos than she is standing still for clipping! LOL!


I see that Dave has no problem with standing still for a photo! :grin2: Dave looks like one of the photos of me in 'action'! Next project is to give Dave a clip job, I need one too.

Speaking of amateur haircuts, Momi and I decided to clip Ricky a bit today. He was waaaaaaaay overdo for a trim. The hair was hanging down over his eyes and it was obviously bothering him. We got out the scissors and trimmed his bangs back. Then we took him in for his bath at the doggie spa, all done with social distancing and masks. After his bath, we saw that we still needed to trim more above his eyes, so we chopped away. The final result is NOT professional but good enough. We can now see his beautiful expressive eyes and he is a happy boy, just like Pixel in your photo. Now if I can only train Ricky to trim my bangs!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Great job, Karen!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I see that Dave has no problem with standing still for a photo! :grin2: Dave looks like one of the photos of me in 'action'! Next project is to give Dave a clip job, I need one too.
> 
> Speaking of amateur haircuts, Momi and I decided to clip Ricky a bit today. He was waaaaaaaay overdo for a trim. The hair was hanging down over his eyes and it was obviously bothering him. We got out the scissors and trimmed his bangs back. Then we took him in for his bath at the doggie spa, all done with social distancing and masks. After his bath, we saw that we still needed to trim more above his eyes, so we chopped away. The final result is NOT professional but good enough. We can now see his beautiful expressive eyes and he is a happy boy, just like Pixel in your photo. Now if I can only train Ricky to trim my bangs!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


My DIL cut Robbie's hair night before last. It got shorter and shorter. It's even now, but definitely Marine length. LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and as a CPA, Dave has two "modes" during busy season. Flat out busy, or flat on his back! LOL!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Pixel and Dave both look great!:smile2:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Great job! I'm not that brave.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Pixel looks beautiful, good job! 
I did a big hack job on Shadow, he looks like an orphan dog from the back streets of an undeveloped country. I "think" the little black dogs are a wilder breed than the rest of the Havanese.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> Great job! I'm not that brave.


Hey, no one is going to see her for weeks, and at least she won't get thistle burrs stuck all over her this way! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tere said:


> Pixel looks beautiful, good job!
> I did a big hack job on Shadow, he looks like an orphan dog from the back streets of an undeveloped country. I "think" the little black dogs are a wilder breed than the rest of the Havanese.


LOL! I kind of agree with you there!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Pixel looks great, Karen! And I just love that first picture: "Silhouette of Dog Number 2 Made With Shorn Hair From Said Dog."

You could make some money representing people's dogs that way!

Reminds me of this local artist:

https://www.startribune.com/hasting...t-sculpture-to-memorialize-your-dog/492508831

You know I want a Shama like that!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Awww! Looks super cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Pixel looks great, Karen! And I just love that first picture: "Silhouette of Dog Number 2 Made With Shorn Hair From Said Dog."
> 
> You could make some money representing people's dogs that way!
> 
> ...


I actually got a little kit to try to make a felted animal while stuck home with the pandemic... haven't done it though! LOL!

I have a friend who made BEAUTIFUL little felted models of her Havanese using their own hair. But she's unbelievably talented.


----------

